# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  И одна булочка

## doninphxaz

Хочу пересказать анекдот так, чтобы он был и понятен иностранцам и смешон русскому уху.  Прокатит? 
К буфетчице постоянно подходили покупатели, которые просили одно кофе.  Каждый раз она с досадой думала:  «Что за безграмотность!  Хоть раз в жизни я бы хотела услышать нормальное _один кофе_.»  Вдруг к ней обращается иностранец:  «Мне, пожалуйста, один кофе…».  Буфетчица с удивлённой радостью смотрит на него, и он добавляет:  «…и один булочка.»

----------


## gRomoZeka

Понравилось.  ::   ::  И написано достаточно складно. 
Только предлагаю вместо "Хоть раз в жизни я бы хотела услышать... "сказать "Хоть бы раз в жизни услышать... ". Так короче и естественней.

----------


## doninphxaz

Спасибо, Громозека!

----------


## it-ogo

Угу, это байка про Расула Гамзатова в буфете московского Дома Писателя. Там было "...и один булька."

----------


## Мистер Палево

::  круто ))

----------


## Wowik

Буфетчица возмущена именно тем, что писатели, а ведь именно они ходят в буфет Дома Писателей, говорят неправильно.
А вот товарищ с Кавказа говорит "Адын кофэ", правда тут же добавляет "и адын булка".   
Жалко, что анекдот устаревает. Некоторые современные словари уже допускают употребление слова КОФЕ в среднем роде   ::  .

----------


## blacky

> Хочу пересказать анекдот так, чтобы он был и понятен иностранцам*,* и смешон русскому уху.  Прокатит? 
> К буфетчице постоянно подходили покупатели, которые просили одно кофе.  Каждый раз она с досадой думала:  «Что за безграмотность!  Хоть раз в жизни я бы хотела услышать нормальное _один кофе_.»  Вдруг к ней обращается иностранец:  «Мне, пожалуйста, один кофе…».  Буфетчица с удивлённой радостью смотрит на него, и он добавляет:  «…и один булочка.»

 Да, здорово. Только для меня, как Russian native speaker, довольно "странно" видеть чистый русский в таких предложениях ("один булочка").
Вот в стиле наших южных соседей было бы смешнее (для меня, насчет иностранцев не уверен): "_а-адын кофэ... и а-адын булочка_".

----------


## Crocodile

> Жалко, что анекдот устаревает. Некоторые современные словари уже допускают употребление слова КОФЕ в среднем роде   .

 Когда это слово появилось в русском языке, оно писалось "кофей". Например: "Пожалуйте откушать крепк*ий* кофей." Тогда было абсолютно естественно употреблять это слово в мужском роде.

----------


## Rtyom

Ну а сейчас вполне естественно употреблять в среднем. Кто не согласен —   ::

----------


## Wowik

> Ну а сейчас вполне естественно употреблять в среднем. Кто не согласен —

 Если посмотреть российское ТВ, то кажется, что и мат вполне естественно употреблять.

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Ну а сейчас вполне естественно употреблять в среднем. Кто не согласен —     Если посмотреть российское ТВ, то кажется, что и мат вполне естественно употреблять.

 В "некоторых др. странах" достаточно посмотреть одну передачу с товарищем Рамсеем (Gordon Ramsay)   ::  , чтобы убедиться насколько успешно российское ТВ борется за чистоту речи.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Жалко, что анекдот устаревает. Некоторые современные словари уже допускают употребление слова КОФЕ в среднем роде   .

 Для меня в этом анекдоте всегда самым странным казалась такая образованнасть и щепетильность буфетчицы.    ::  
Посмотреть на наших буфетчиц/продавщиц, то даже у тех, кто грамотно разговаривает, все ценники с ошибками. Особенно рыбам достается: "пилингас", "нотатения"... Тихий ужас. 
Я сама недавно написала "писец", и до-олго потом думала. Вроде что-то не так.. а понять, есть ошибка или нет, не могу. )))))) Все-таки царящая вокруг безграмотность промывает мозги всем окружающим.

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by Wowik  Жалко, что анекдот устаревает. Некоторые современные словари уже допускают употребление слова КОФЕ в среднем роде   .   Для меня в этом анекдоте всегда самым странным казалась такая образованнасть и щепетильность буфетчицы.    
> Посмотреть на наших буфетчиц/продавщиц, то даже у тех, кто грамотно разговаривает, все ценники с ошибками. Особенно рыбам достается: "пилингас", "нотатения"... Тихий ужас. 
> Я сама недавно написала "писец", и до-олго потом думала. Вроде что-то не так.. а понять, есть ошибка или нет, не могу. )))))) Все-таки царящая вокруг безграмотность промывает мозги всем окружающим.

 Простое правило для отличия этих двух понятий: безударная гласная проверяется ударением.  ::   
"Песец" от слова "пёс" (семейство псовых).

----------


## gRomoZeka

> "Песец" от слова "пёс" (семейство псовых).

 Ты решила мне программу первого класса пересказать? Знаем, проходили.  ::  
Речь не об этом. Раньше я бы просто никогда не написала "писец". Рука бы не повернулась. А сейчас - пожалуйста. Тут, конечно, сыграло роль и существование слова "писец" с другим значением.  ::  
Но, думаю, главная причина все же в этот потоке "извените" и прочих ужасов, которые валятся на нас из Инета. Страдает механическое письмо, так называемая природная грамотность, когда пишешь правильно, не задумываясь, и уже тем более не проверяя себя потом.

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by Crocodile  "Песец" от слова "пёс" (семейство псовых).   Ты реши*ла* мне программу первого класса пересказать? Знаем, проходили.

 Хе-хе, второго!  ::  В первом помню только "Мама мыла раму" и чистописание на "косой линейке". Я собственно и не сомнева*лся*, что ты это знаешь. Токмо в просветительский целях для RSL students.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Ты реши*ла* мне программу первого класса пересказать? Знаем, проходили.    Хе-хе, второго!  В первом помню только "Мама мыла раму" и чистописание на "косой линейке".

 Вот блин! Прости. Не знаю, что на меня нашло.  ::  
Жаль, а я в упор не помню, что мы проходили в младших классах. Помню только, что в 1-м было "жи-ши" и "ча-ща". И какие-то хитрые схемы рисовали из цветных треугольников и квадратов - безударные/ударные и закрытые/открытые слоги. Я даже пыталась инопланетный шифр на их основе придумать. ))) Дальше вплоть до 4-го класса - провал в памяти.   ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Жаль, а я в упор не помню, что мы проходили в младших классах. Помню только, что в 1-м было "жи-ши" и "ча-ща". И какие-то хитрые схемы рисовали из цветных треугольников и квадратов - безударные/ударные и закрытые/открытые слоги. Я даже пыталась инопланетный шифр на их основе придумать. ))) Дальше вплоть до 4-го класса - провал в памяти.

 Охохонюшки... "жи-ши" было в третьем классе ...   ::  http://www.prosv.ru/ebooks/zelenina_rus ... rag/02.htm  
Видимо у вас была какая-то супер-продвинутая школа. У нас с цветными треугольниками в начальной школе делали только мозаику на уроках труда. А урок по русскому языку обычно начинался с пяти минут на "сели-встали" пока не настанет полная тишина, а затем классическая лекция о том, что во всех неурядицах виноваты наши "разболтанность, расхлябанность, несобранность и безответственность".   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Охохонюшки... "жи-ши" было в третьем классе ...   http://www.prosv.ru/ebooks/zelenina_rus ... rag/02.htm

 В ПЕР-ВОМ! В прописи прямо!!!! Я точно помню. Может меня и клинит, но в третьем классе уже ведь не пишут палочки и буковки в прописи? 
Школа с углубленным изучением английского, но остальные предметы вроде были как у всех. Треугольнички были в букваре обычном... 
ЗЫ. О! Нашла упоминание о прописи нашей:  

> В первом классе в прописях мы старательно выводили: «Жи – ши пиши с буквой и, ча – ща пиши с буквой а, чу – щу пиши с буквой у». То же самое читали и в букваре.

 http://otvet.mail.ru/question/8764299/

----------


## Оля

> Может*,* меня и клинит...

  :P

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by Crocodile  Охохонюшки... "жи-ши" было в третьем классе ...   http://www.prosv.ru/ebooks/zelenina_rus ... rag/02.htm    В ПЕР-ВОМ! В прописи прямо!!!! Я точно помню. Может меня и клинит, но в третьем классе уже ведь не пишут палочки и буковки в прописи? 
> Школа с углубленным изучением английского, но остальные предметы вроде были как у всех. Треугольнички были в букваре обычном... 
> ЗЫ. О! Нашла упоминание о прописи нашей:    
> 			
> 				В первом классе в прописях мы старательно выводили: «Жи – ши пиши с буквой и, ча – ща пиши с буквой а, чу – щу пиши с буквой у». То же самое читали и в букваре.
> 			
> 		  http://otvet.mail.ru/question/8764299/

 Ладно, договорились. Будем считать, что у нас акселерация или, наоборот, провалы у меня.   ::

----------


## Wowik

Жи-ши, однозначно учил в первом! Это, вроде, и было самое первое ПРАВИЛО.  
А вот про то, что песец от слова пес, это как-то я не задумывался. Просто знаю что там писать надо.

----------


## Crocodile

> А вот про то, что песец от слова пес, это как-то я не задумывался. Просто знаю что там писать надо.

 Тогда нам всем пора переходить на иероглифы.  ::  Если просто запомнить как пишется каждое слово, то иероглифы - намного более логичное и компактное решение. Хотя, если честно, с русским языком самое простое - это просто запомнить. Учить все правила со всеми исключениями ...   ::  Короче, все срочно переходим на эсперанто. Там всего шестнадцать правил без исключений. Лепота ...  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Учить все правила со всеми исключениями ...

 Орфографических правил в русском на самом деле довольно мало! В любом случае, достаточно выучить штук 15, чтобы избежать 95% распространенных ошибок. 
Пунктуация - другое дело. Тем более, что есть такая мерзкая штука, как "авторская пунктуация" (автор пишет, как попало, а последующие поколения из-за этого страдают на диктантах   ::  )

----------


## Rtyom

> Там всего шестнадцать правил, без исключений. Лепота ...

 Grammatik macht frei.

----------


## Wowik

> Учить все правила со всеми исключениями ...

 Проще выучить историю языка, тогда появляется логика во всем этом деле, а ее можно запомнить.
Жалко в школах так не учат абсолютно! Лично мне было бы много понятнее.
Что стоило объяснить детям, что Ж и Ш три-четыры сотни лет назад еще были мягкими, поэтому ЖИ-ШИ.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Что стоило объяснить детям, что Ж и Ш три-четыры сотни лет назад еще были мягкими, поэтому ЖИ-ШИ.

 Могу поспорить. Детям ГОРАЗДО легче запомнить "Жи-Ши пиши с буквой и" (с первого раза и без труда!), чем увидеть сомнительную связь между "и" и когда-то мягкими "ж" и "ш" (как буква может быть мягкой? почему сейчас буква та же, но уже мягкой не считается? далеко не все допрут).  
Историю русского языка неплохо бы ввести в старших классах, но у же до того времени у детей должна быть база.

----------


## Wowik

Ну ладно, неудачный пример. Там нет исключений и правило самое простое. Просто русский язык преподают как замкнутую систему, а это не так. Вывести правила исходя только из современного состояния невозможно, а из истории в достаточной степени легко.
И ждать старших классов вовсе необязательно. 
Классе в третьем нам учительница рассказала, что в качестве проверочного слова к "словарному" слову ПРАЗДНИК можно взять слово из ПРАЗДЕН из болгарского, где Н звучит четко. Мне это очень понравилось. 
Сейчас посмотрел вики — праздник по-болгарски ПРАЗНИК. Что-то училка напутала. Наверно это был как раз староболгарский/старославянский (что-то типа  ПЪРАЗЪДЪНЪ?).

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Классе в третьем нам учительница рассказала, что в качестве проверочного слова к "словарному" слову ПРАЗДНИК можно взять слово из ПРАЗДЕН из болгарского, где Н звучит четко. Мне это очень понравилось.

 Бр-р.. Какая-то страсть к усложнениям.   ::  
Зачем приплетать болгарский, когда есть русское слово "празден" - краткая форма прилагательного "праздный" (ленивый, бездеятельный, и т.п.). 
То, что у нас в школе учат находить проверочные слова и делать морфологический анализ слов, замечательно (и не только у вас была такая креативная учительница, этому всех учили)! Такая привычка очень способствует грамотному письму, и, кстати, более быстрому изучению иностранных языков. Проверка слов - одно из правил, о котором я говорила. Если б наши тинейджеры усвоили этот простой урок, не было бы всяких "извените" и "побижал".
Но к истории языка все это имеет очень косвенное отношение. Тут важнее словарный запас ребенка (начитанность) и логическое мышление. Иначе ребенок просто может не знать (или не узнать) проверочного слова. 
ЗЫ. Ты, наверное, имел в виду "Д звучит четко".

----------


## Rtyom

Жалкие научные основы, конечно, встречаются. То же самое объяснение принципов русской орфографии на доступном языке. Просто маленьким детям реально не нужно сходу забивать голову малопонятной им и ненужной информацией. А вот в старших классах неплохо бы введение в общее языкознание устроить, чтобы дятлоиды типа Задорнова не вещали со сцены всякую ересь. Хотя чего там... Если Фурсенко математику сократит, тут уже и говорить не о чем.

----------


## Crocodile

> Посмотреть на наших буфетчиц/продавщиц, то даже у тех, кто грамотно разговаривает, все ценники с ошибками. Особенно рыбам достается: "пилингас", "нотатения"... Тихий ужас.

 Возможно, ценник с "*пилинг*асом" образовался в результате попытки свободной ассоциации продавщицы, втайне мечатающей посетить салон красоты. Громозека, проверь пожалуйста, в том магазине нет ли случайно ценника "бикин" на беконе?   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Возможно, ценник с "*пилинг*асом" образовался в результате попытки свободной ассоциации продавщицы, втайне мечатающей посетить салон красоты.

 Никогда раньше не было у меня такой ассоциации. Фу-у, теперь противно есть.   ::   ::

----------


## Sparrow

> Жалко, что анекдот устаревает. Некоторые современные словари уже допускают употребление слова КОФЕ в среднем роде   .

 О, господи, я, наверно, опять, как во всех threads, подоспела к шапочному разбору, но как Лев Николаевич Толстой, не могу молчать. Если современным словарям кофе в среднем роде океу, то недалеко и до того, чтоб стало океу говорить польта и склонять жалюзи и бигуди. (Хотя, наверное, это ни к селу ни к городу я тут выступила...)

----------


## Ramil

Это всё скоро будет. Сегодняшние троечники и двоечники (или бывшие ими в недалёком прошлом) вскоре займут кресла в министерствах и ведомствах.

----------


## Crocodile

> Это всё скоро будет. Сегодняшние троечники и двоечники (или бывшие ими в недалёком прошлом) вскоре займут кресла в министерствах и ведомствах.

 Воистину.   ::

----------


## Mobic

А началось все с анекдота)))
А как вам doninphxaz вот это: 
Я же Вам говорю: "Приходите завтра...", а Вы все время приходите сегодня!

----------


## Lampada

> А началось все с анекдота)))
> А как вам, doninphxaz, вот это: 
> Я же Вам говорю: "Приходите завтра...", а Вы все время приходите сегодня!

   ::   _- Простите, здесь другая сторона улицы?
- Нет, вон там!
- Я там только что был и меня послали сюда._

----------


## studyr

> говорить польта и склонять жалюзи и бигуди.

 Давно уже спят на бигудях за жалюзями, пьют крепкое кофе, одевают польта и на метре едут на работу. Вот только шоссе никак не желает склоняться.

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by Sparrow  говорить польта и склонять жалюзи и бигуди.   Давно уже спят на бигудях за жалюзями, пьют крепкое кофе, одевают польта и на метре едут на работу. Вот только шоссе никак не желает склоняться.

 Ибо язык развивается!   ::

----------


## Sparrow

> Давно уже спят на бигудях за жалюзями, пьют крепкое кофе, одевают польта и на метре едут на работу. Вот только шоссе никак не желает склоняться.

 Я с бигудями не сплю, потому что сама по себе кудрявая, кофе пью жидкое, потому что от посильнее у меня лихорадка, жалюзей у меня в доме нет, потому что от них одна пыль, польт  тоже никаких не держу, потому что южная погода, а на метре не езжу, потому что у нас тут одноэтажная Америка и очень похоже на дачный посёлок в России, только шоссе поровнее. Дураков в Америке тоже полно, но шоссе ровное. Хоть иди по нему и соси сушки. Сушек только не сыщешь. Вместо них --- pretzels. 
А вообще-то, этот процесс деградации языка, должно быть, глобальный. 
Когда я только приехала, я вызвалась помочь с английским другой русской. Поскольку та машину тогда ещё не водила, её ко мне возила соседка, американка. 
Как-то раз я её спросила, что будет звучать вежливей, How about you? или How about yourself?
Она ответила в том смысле, что вежливость вообще не важно, _никто тут на это не смотрит._ 
Ну ладно, пойду налью себе кофе. Я растворимое пью, how about yourselves?

----------


## E-learner

> А вообще-то, этот процесс деградации языка, должно быть, глобальный. 
> .....................
> .....................
> Ну ладно, пойду налью себе кофе. Я растворимое пью, how about yourselves?

 Вот-вот. Деградирует не только язык, но и вкусы.   ::

----------


## Sparrow

> Originally Posted by Sparrow  А вообще-то, этот процесс деградации языка, должно быть, глобальный. 
> .....................
> .....................
> Ну ладно, пойду налью себе кофе. Я растворимое пью, how about yourselves?   Вот-вот. Деградирует не только язык, но и вкусы.

 
Хмммм!.... Нет уж, батенька, позвольте! Я вам своего растворимого кофия в обиду не отдам.  ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Ну ладно, пойду налью себе кофе. Я растворимое пью, how about yourselves?

 Ни за что!  
Девушка, десять лет в США и еще пьешь растворимый кофе?!   ::   Я в шоке.  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> А вообще-то, этот процесс деградации языка, должно быть, глобальный.

 Я бы не стал относить приведенные примеры ассимиляции иностранных слов к "процессу деградации", скорее наоборот, это свидетельство силы и универсальности языка. К*а*лечный мужской род кофе не прижился, значит поторопились вести его в правила - ошибка филологов-формализаторов, курьез. (А из него зачем-то фетиш "грамотности" сделали. По-моему, грамотность в первую очередь - это чувство языка, а кофе мужского рода сейчас - это уже не грамотность, а понты чистой воды.) Жалюзя с бигудьми склонились пред языком  ::  - значит прошел срок числить их иностранными словами. Прижились - их счастье. 
Хотя процесс упрощения грамматики и морфологии языков, таки-да, констатировался многими как общемировое явление, характерное для всей обозримой истории. Но он касается родных, исконных форм. Латинские падежи в современных романских языках, двойственное число в славянских и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Девушка, десять лет в США и еще пьешь растворимый кофе?!    Я в шоке.

 Не поняла.. А что, в США не пьют растворимый кофе?

----------


## alexB

> К*а*лечный мужской род кофе не прижился, значит поторопились вести его в правила - ошибка филологов-формализаторов, курьез. (А из него зачем-то фетиш "грамотности" сделали. По-моему, грамотность в первую очередь - это чувство языка, а кофе мужского рода сейчас - это уже не грамотность, а понты чистой воды.) Жалюзя с бигудьми склонились пред языком  - значит прошел срок числить их иностранными словами. Прижились - их счастье.
> .

 Как мысли мои прочитал. + пицот (как сказал как-то *Варрава*). С детства язык не поворачивался кофе в мужском роде обзывать.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Originally Posted by Matroskin Kot  Девушка, десять лет в США и еще пьешь растворимый кофе?!    Я в шоке.    Не поняла.. А что, в США не пьют растворимый кофе?

 Ну, я не говорю, что абсолютно никто не пьет такой, но их очень мало. Большинство просто предпочитают кофе натуральный, и им не жалко времени на подготовку (одна минута, если устройство есть). Есть другие, для которых хороший кофе -- божественный напиток, и даже обычных видов кофе натурального не пьют, а только высшего сорта. Я например стою где-то между последними категориями.    ::

----------


## Оля

> Большинство просто предпочитают кофе натуральный, и им не жалко времени на [s:2k9fw2xg]подготовку[/s:2k9fw2xg] приготовление (одна минута, если [s:2k9fw2xg]устройство[/s:2k9fw2xg] кофеварка? есть).

 I don't know if it's кофеварка or something else (I don't drink coffee), but "устройство" is wrong here. You can also say: _...если есть всё необходимое_.

----------


## studyr

[quote=Оля] 

> Большинство просто предпочитают кофе натуральный, и им не жалко времени на [s:cxq3psur]подготовку[/s:cxq3psur] приготовление (одна минута, если [s:cxq3psur]устройство[/s:cxq3psur] кофеварка? есть).

 I don't know if it's кофеварка or something else (I don't drink coffee), but "устройство" is wrong here. You can also say: _...если есть всё необходимое_.[/quote:cxq3psur]
Насчёт "приготовление" согласен, а вот "устройство" здесь вполне применимо, ибо есть кофеварки, а есть и кофе-машины и вполне уместно объединить их одним словом. И ешё слово "просто" здесь употребляется в контексте с предыдущим предложением и является вводным, а следовательно должно отделяться запятыми: "Я не говорю, что то-то и то-то. Большинство, просто, проедпочитают то-то и то-то." А для большей выразительности стоять на первом месте: "Я не говорю, что то-то и то-то. Просто, большинство проедпочитают то-то и то-то." 
 P.S. In my humble opinion

----------


## Оля

> И ещё слово "просто" здесь употребляется в контексте с предыдущим предложением и является вводным, а следовательно должно отделяться запятыми: "Я не говорю, что то-то и то-то. Большинство, просто, проедпочитают то-то и то-то." А для большей выразительности стоять на первом месте: "Я не говорю, что то-то и то-то. Просто, большинство проедпочитают то-то и то-то."

 Я надеюсь, что Зая найдет какую-нибудь ссылку, где объясняется, что это не так.
От себя я могу только сказать, что "просто" не выделяется запятыми, ты не прав... Но я ссылки искать не умею.

----------


## Zaya

К сожалению, я вряд ли смогу найти именно объяснение. Сомневаюсь, что оно существует. Ну не было «просто» никогда вводным. Но зато я нашла это:   

> Вопрос № 209755     
> может ли слово "просто" быть вводным и выделяться запятыми?
> Шарова М.Г.
> Ответ справочной службы русского языка 
> _Просто_ не является вводным.

 http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/buro/sear ... %F1%F2%EE_
или http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/buro/29_263152

----------


## studyr

> От себя я могу только сказать, что "просто" не выделяется запятыми, ты не прав... Но я ссылки искать не умею.

 Ссылки тут не при чём. Я ещё раз внимательно перечитал и пришёл к выводу: "я не говорю" находится в контексте с "но их очень мало", а не с "просто". Следовательно, "просто" является наречием и это не единственное противоречие с реальностью. Натуральный кофе можно предпочесть только искуственному (если бы такой был), а в данном случае речь идёт о растворимом и молотом, которые оба являются натуральными.

----------


## Zaya

Ага, нашла.  *Примечание.* Не являются вводными и не выделяются запятыми слова и словосочетания: _авось, буквально, будто, вдобавок, в довершение, вдруг, ведь, в конечном счете, вот, вряд ли, всё-таки, даже, едва ли, исключительно, именно, как будто, как бы, как раз, к тому же, между тем, небось, по предложению, по постановлению, по решению, приблизительно, примерно, притом, почти, поэтому, просто, решительно, словно, якобы_ и др. 
Отсюда: http://booference.pochta.ru/   

> ни при чём

  

> искусственному

----------


## Matroskin Kot

[quote=Оля] 

> Большинство просто предпочитают кофе натуральный, и им не жалко времени на [s:2erq72qy]подготовку[/s:2erq72qy] приготовление (одна минута, если [s:2erq72qy]устройство[/s:2erq72qy] кофеварка? есть).

 [/quote:2erq72qy] 
Приготовление, конечно. Я не знаю о чем думал.   

> I don't know if it's кофеварка or something else (I don't drink coffee), but "устройство" is wrong here. You can also say: _...если есть всё необходимое_.

 Оль, ты говоришь по-английски где это запрещено!   ::   ::   
Пусть будет кофеварка. Всегда лучше говорить как можно точнее. 
Не пьешь кофе? Ничего, совершенных людей на свете нет.    ::    Шучу. Я сам не любил кофе до того, как я попробовал хороший кофе.

----------


## Оля

> Пусть будет кофеварка. Всегда лучше говорить как можно точнее.

 Ну дело даже не в точности, просто слово "устройство" прямо резануло слух, как-то ненатурально звучит в том предложении.   

> Не пьешь кофе? Ничего, совершенных людей на свете нет.      Шучу. Я сам не любил кофе до того, как я попробовал хороший кофе.

 Да нет, я как раз раньше пила очень много кофе, но потом перестала, и теперь давным-давно не пью его. Просто кофе не всем полезен...   ::  Если вообще полезен.   ::

----------


## Zaya

Гипотоникам, кажется, полезен.   

> стоять на первом месте

 Мне тоже хочется поставить "просто" на первое место. 
Если выбирать между "кофеваркой" и "устройством", то я склоняюсь к Олиному мнению. В разговорной речи "кофеварка" — более вероятный вариант. Кстати, кофе ведь можно не только в "устройствах" варить, а и в турке. )) Так что я, возможно, вообще сказала бы "если есть в чем" (я не о предложении Матроскина говорю, а вообще).

----------


## Lampada

> ... Просто кофе не всем полезен...   Если вообще полезен.

 Now they say that it's good for you. http://men.webmd.com/features/coffee-new-health-food http://www.healingdaily.com/detoxificat ... coffee.htm

----------


## Оля

> Так что я, возможно, вообще сказала бы "*если есть в чем*"

 Вот, точно! Я думаю, это самый лучший и очень употребимый вариант!

----------


## Rookey

Я думаю русскоязычный люди хорошо чувство юморо.  Очень задумчивый.  Англичане не так. Для англичане, я пересказал бы шутку как так:
Каждый день, покупатели кофе спрашивали буфетчицу, никогда простой, всегда разный.  Например, с молоком, вез молоком, яко-, тёмно-, пенистый, и так далее.  Также всегда говорят невежливый. Каждый раз она с досадой думала: «Что за безграмотность! Хоть раз в жизни я бы хотела услышать нормальное один кофе.» Вдруг к ней обращается иностранец: «Мне, пожалуйста, один кофе…». Буфетчица с удивлённой радостью смотрит на него. Она готовит, и оно кладёт на прилавок.  Потом он добавляет: «…тоже один булочка.»

----------


## studyr

> Ну дело даже не в точности, просто слово "устройство" прямо резануло слух, как-то ненатурально звучит в том предложении.

 Мне слух не режет (я про себя читаю), но "устройство" у меня ассоциируется с расстройством, зато "девайс" звучит вполне жизнерадостно  ::    

> Я сам не любил кофе до того, как я попробовал хороший кофе.

 Лаконичнее будет:"Я сам не любил кофе, пока не попробовал хороший." Т.е. отрицательная форма с отрицательной и "хороший" = "good one".

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Лаконичнее будет:"Я сам не любил кофе, пока не попробовал хороший." Т.е. отрицательная форма с отрицательной и "хороший" = "good one".

 Да, ты прав, это звучит лучше.   ::

----------


## Оля

> [s:1r39y5ww]Я думаю русскоязычный люди хорошо чувство юморо.  Очень задумчивый.  Англичане не так. Для англичане, я пересказал бы шутку как так:
> Каждый день, покупатели кофе спрашивали буфетчицу, никогда простой, всегда разный.  Например, с молоком, вез молоком, яко-, тёмно-, пенистый, и так далее.  Также всегда говорят невежливый. Каждый раз она с досадой думала: «Что за безграмотность! Хоть раз в жизни я бы хотела услышать нормальное один кофе.» Вдруг к ней обращается иностранец: «Мне, пожалуйста, один кофе…». Буфетчица с удивлённой радостью смотрит на него. Она готовит, и оно кладёт на прилавок.  Потом он добавляет: «…тоже один булочка.»[/s:1r39y5ww]  Я думаю, у носителей русского языка хорошее чувство юмора. Очень (вдумчивое? тонкое?) У англичан не так. Для англичан_*(no comma here)* я бы пересказал эту шутку так:
> Каждый день_*(no comma here)* покупатели спрашивали у буфетчицы кофе, никогда простой, всегда разный _(it is not quite clear what you mean by "никогда простой, всегда разный"; and it is irrelevant in this joke, which coffee did they ask)_. Например, с молоком, без молока, яркий, темный, пенистый и так далее. И всегда говорили невежливо. Каждый раз она с досадой думала: «Что за безграмотность! Хоть раз в жизни я бы хотела услышать нормальное "один кофе!"» Вдруг к ней обращается иностранец: «Мне, пожалуйста, один кофе…». Буфетчица удивлённо и с радостью смотрит на него. Она готовит и ставит перед ним кофе. Потом он добавляет: «…а еще один булочка.»

 You'd actually write a new joke (which sense, to be honest, I can't catch) because you lost the zest and the main sense of the original joke. The point here is that "кофе" is masculine in Russian language, and "булочка" is feminine. Many Russians use the word "кофе" in neutral gender because it's foreign by origin and sounds like many other neutral Russian words. When the barmaid hears "один кофе", she's glad thinking she sees a literate person, finally. But right away this man says "булочка" using the word in a masculine gender, too, because obviously it's the only grammatical gender he knows in Russian. 
P.S. Sorry for writing in English here, in "In Russian ONLY" forum.   ::

----------


## Rookey

Спасибо! Я старался. Я неопытньй. Хорошо отзыв.   

> Originally Posted by Rookey  [s:1dwwkw8y]Я думаю русскоязычный люди хорошо чувство юморо.  Очень задумчивый.  Англичане не так. Для англичане, я пересказал бы шутку как так:
> Каждый день, покупатели кофе спрашивали буфетчицу, никогда простой, всегда разный.  Например, с молоком, вез молоком, яко-, тёмно-, пенистый, и так далее.  Также всегда говорят невежливый. Каждый раз она с досадой думала: «Что за безграмотность! Хоть раз в жизни я бы хотела услышать нормальное один кофе.» Вдруг к ней обращается иностранец: «Мне, пожалуйста, один кофе…». Буфетчица с удивлённой радостью смотрит на него. Она готовит, и оно кладёт на прилавок.  Потом он добавляет: «…тоже один булочка.»[/s:1dwwkw8y]  Я думаю, у носителей русского языка хорошее чувство юмора. Очень (вдумчивое? тонкое?) У англичан не так. Для англичан_*(no comma here)* я бы пересказал эту шутку так:
> Каждый день_*(no comma here)* покупатели спрашивали у буфетчицы кофе, никогда простой, всегда разный _(it is not quite clear what you mean by "никогда простой, всегда разный"; and it is irrelevant in this joke, which coffee did they ask)_. Например, с молоком, без молока, яркий, темный, пенистый и так далее. И всегда говорили невежливо. Каждый раз она с досадой думала: «Что за безграмотность! Хоть раз в жизни я бы хотела услышать нормальное "один кофе!"» Вдруг к ней обращается иностранец: «Мне, пожалуйста, один кофе…». Буфетчица удивлённо и с радостью смотрит на него. Она готовит и ставит перед ним кофе. Потом он добавляет: «…а еще один булочка.»   You'd actually write a new joke (which sense, to be honest, I can't catch) because you lost the zest and the main sense of the original joke. The point here is that "кофе" is masculine in Russian language, and "булочка" is feminine. Many Russians use the word "кофе" in neutral gender because it's foreign by origin and sounds like many other neutral Russian words. When the barmaid hears "один кофе", she's glad thinking she sees a literate person, finally. But right away this man says "булочка" using the word in a masculine gender, too, because obviously it's the only grammatical gender he knows in Russian. 
> P.S. Sorry for writing in English here, in "In Russian ONLY" forum.

----------

